# Tell me about your kate spades!



## Prixton

I'm just really giddy to chat about kate spade. I just discovered kate spade recently, and I've bought many KS bags in just a short amount of time (6 weeks). Unfortunately my friends could all care less; most of them are vegans (so I haven't even brought it up because all my KS bags are leather), and I showed a couple non-vegan girl friends my new bags and they were just like "oh that's nice." (Just "nice"!!??!) My boyfriend doesn't care either; after I showed him the first two he started being all "wait a minute, how much are you spending on these??" And now I have to hide my new bags from him! (I can understand his concern but I'm buying them all either on sale or preowned on eBay so they're not even full price. I work 50 hours per week and am responsible with my money, even if I have gotten /a little/ carried away recently.)

Anyway, let's see, so far my collection is:
Allen street Neil in cipria pink
Scout in red
Small Leslie in forest green
Little Minka in black
Saturday yellow canvas cooler beach tote
Jackson vanston tote in brown (en route from ebay, can't wait)
Small Leslie in warm putty (I got a crazy good deal on it, it'll just be my "don't fuss over it" work bag when it arrives in the post)

I also have the southport Mandy clutch wallet, the glitter bug stacy (small and large) both in night sky.

I'm still pining over the full size Leslie (I'm thinking blue or gray?) and also I really want the Roma travel bag. I'm kind of craving another stacy wallet also, maybe a non glittery one. And, if I win the lottery or something, I'll buy the "far from the tree" Apple in red and that gorgeous hot air balloon bag as well.

I'd love to hear more about your "relationship" with kate spade. How long have you been buying KS bags? How many (and which ones) do you have? Which are your favorites? Which are your every day bags and which are your only special days bags? Has your "relationship" with KS had an impact on your life otherwise? Do your significant others respect your KS love? Do your friends fawn over your bags or are they like mine and don't care? Let's chat!


----------



## wifeyb

I love love her bags and wallets and pouches! recently I just bought a zip around wallet in yellow and a comic strip pop pouch that I cannot wait on!!

I don't have the names down quite yet, but I posted a thread needing help for my KS holy grail, it's got glasses on it!!!! My fiancé doesn't understand why I would pay $185 for a used bag lol he'll never get it, just like I don't get his games and shoes obsession. I just try and hide them lol or say I've always had it just pulled it out to use teeheehee!! let me see all your bags so I can drool!!


----------



## teenyfish

I've been buying kate for about a year now! My first bag was a full size cobble hill leslie in black. She's pretty big but the leather is AMAZING. I also have a medium newbury lane loden in black from the outlets - just meh on this bag. It was what I was looking for at the time but the quality isn't up to par with her others, thinking about selling it but I'm not sure. I also just bought a cobble hill stacy wallet in affogato - not sure how I feel about that one either! Might be too bulky! I'm currently pining over a lacey wallet in a bright color! 

My boyfriend knows about how much I love kate spade and he's given me gift cards and is always the first one to point out an outlet. He's helped me pick out bags before even though he thinks the prices are ridiculous. He's the best


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Prixton said:


> I'm just really giddy to chat about kate spade. I just discovered kate spade recently, and I've bought many KS bags in just a short amount of time (6 weeks). Unfortunately my friends could all care less; most of them are vegans (so I haven't even brought it up because all my KS bags are leather), and I showed a couple non-vegan girl friends my new bags and they were just like "oh that's nice." (Just "nice"!!??!) My boyfriend doesn't care either; after I showed him the first two he started being all "wait a minute, how much are you spending on these??" And now I have to hide my new bags from him! (I can understand his concern but I'm buying them all either on sale or preowned on eBay so they're not even full price. I work 50 hours per week and am responsible with my money, even if I have gotten /a little/ carried away recently.)
> 
> Anyway, let's see, so far my collection is:
> Allen street Neil in cipria pink
> Scout in red
> Small Leslie in forest green
> Little Minka in black
> Saturday yellow canvas cooler beach tote
> Jackson vanston tote in brown (en route from ebay, can't wait)
> Small Leslie in warm putty (I got a crazy good deal on it, it'll just be my "don't fuss over it" work bag when it arrives in the post)
> 
> I also have the southport Mandy clutch wallet, the glitter bug stacy (small and large) both in night sky.
> 
> I'm still pining over the full size Leslie (I'm thinking blue or gray?) and also I really want the Roma travel bag. I'm kind of craving another stacy wallet also, maybe a non glittery one. And, if I win the lottery or something, I'll buy the "far from the tree" Apple in red and that gorgeous hot air balloon bag as well.
> 
> I'd love to hear more about your "relationship" with kate spade. How long have you been buying KS bags? How many (and which ones) do you have? Which are your favorites? Which are your every day bags and which are your only special days bags? Has your "relationship" with KS had an impact on your life otherwise? Do your significant others respect your KS love? Do your friends fawn over your bags or are they like mine and don't care? Let's chat!


Your handbag collection sounds wonderful! I would love to see photos of them, especially Scout, Allen Street Neil & Jackson Vanston Tote. I don't recognize those by name-- but I can look them up.  

I started buying Kate Spade in mid-2014, so quite recently! So far I have bought:
Cobble Hill Little Minka in Affogato
Cobble Hill Small Leslie in Dark Geranium
Grove Court Small Sloan in Dark n Stormy (for my daughter)
Wellesley Neda wallet in Sultan Yellow (I think)
A black & white striped iPad Air Case

I understand your frustration with friends that don't appreciate your beautiful bags. I get that too. Well, you now have us to drool over your collection and appreciate them!


----------



## misswanderlust

I got started with Kate Spade when my then boyfriend got me one for valentine's day. It was a Cobble Hill Leslie in black. I originally wanted to get the Marcella in Pink but decided to get something else since the Marcella looked too big for me. After that, bought stuff on my own -

I've got the following -

Cobble Hill Small Leslie in black
Kate Spade Small (i forgot if its called small but definitely not the big one) Cedar Street Harmony in clock tower
Allen Street Neil in cipria pink
Wellesley passport holder in snapdragon


----------



## obsessedwb

I bought my first (and still the only one) KS about a year ago. I couldnt stop thinking about its beautiful color, so i braced myself to buy it from ebay. And i still havent taken it anywhere 
I'm afraid the pollution will ruin it :greengrin:
It's little minka in deep pink, btw


----------



## dizzyspell

I'm a recent Kate Spade convert, too, and have purchased quite a few (all pre-owned) in a short amount of time. It's nice being able to afford a quality leather handbag in 1) fun colors 2) classic designs 3) and without breaking the bank. There's quite a few lovely vegan options now, but I sure do love my Kates so far. My collection:

Cedar Street Maise (ballet slipper pink) - my first!
Grove Court Maise (shale)
Cobble Hill Andee (oyster)
Sedgwick Place Fairlee (pale cream)
Tuxedo Hill Little Nadine (black tweed)
Cedar Street Mandy (surprise coral)
Grove Court Striped Maise (natural/midnight)
Catherine Street Mini Pippa (white/ostrich egg)

And I have the black cat iPhone 5 silicone cover. (Technically, I also have the Cherry Lane Stacy wallet in metallic gold, but I'm selling it as it's too small for me.)

My favorite bag I have is probably the Grove Court Maise in shale, which came as a surprise. It's a neutral grey that matches nearly everything, with thick leather that so far seems super durable. So it's an easy bag to grab-and-go without fussing too much, plus it's the perfect size for me. I bought it on a total whim, too, since the price was so great -- and it's one of my all-time favorite purchases! Also love my Tuxedo Hill Nadine because I'm a big fan of classic tweed.

Currently, I'm eyeing the Cedar Street Large Monday in dynasty red and am searching for an impossible-to-find Burnside Avenue Metallic Lacey. And I'm on a forever-quest to find an great deal on the Twinkle Twinkle Emanuelle and Journal Newspaper Clutch (since I'd love some quirky statement pieces in my collection), but they're always a little out of my budget.


----------



## iloveelmo

Let me tell you about my KS..... Before anyone had even heard of Kate Spade, she was featured on The Martha Stewart Show. She sat in a quiet studio with MS ( before the empire that is MSO) and they chatted about handbags and her design philosophy.  She introduced a couple of her bags, noting that they each had a girls name. Martha joked with her if she might design a handbag named Martha..... I fell in love with her and her philosophy. At this time all her bags were made in New York, and there weren't a lot of styles. They were pretty simple shapes with focus being on craftsmanship and materials. 

I ended up purchasing my first designer bag... A Kate Spade "Samantha". She is a simple boxy black nylon tote and I adore her!! 20 years later, she still makes me smile.

I still rock her frequently......The difference from 20 years ago, is that today no one says "Kate who?"

I also just found a vintage KS medium tote in a colourful stripe pattern at a consignment store that followed me home.  

I hope you experience as much joy from your KS bags as I have!!!


----------



## Twin_Stars

Recently picked up the Hello Tokyo Bento clutch during a KS sale. Too cute! It's still wrapped up, but can't wait to take it out and about this Saturday.


----------



## tonij2000

I only have a few...

1. Old School small square shaped bag (can't remember the name) in nylon
2. Little Minka in black, love this one!
3. Large Beau/Bow in purple
4. Little Minka in black/cream striped nylon


----------



## crystalsweet

i fell in love with kate spade approximately a year ago, early 2014. i went to the outlet in the summer and they were sold out of the colour of bag i wanted and my best friend got one in her favourite colour and i was so sad.. so i then ordered the charles st. audrey in bud green and got it but it wasnt quite the colour i wanted, i sold it and so began me buying and selling almost 10+ bags over the course of a few months because im extremely picky. i have four bags left now that i love and hopefully more since i just started working at kate spade 

1. Holly Street Ashton in Giverny Blue (this was so expensive and hard to find!)
2. Newbury Lane Small Loden in Bright Beryl
3. Cedar Street Maise in Mint Mojito
4. Lita Street Andrea in Multi (cloud print)

i also have a ton of wallets and accesories


----------



## Kaye.almazan

I have this speedy like bag in 2 way. Can be used as shoulder or hand bag in black and white stripes. I love it and my officemates think its gorgeous! I only have one but plan to purchase more.


----------



## alebre1816

I just got the maria bag in the pink color. I was wondering if anyone ever had a quilted bag. I'm looking at the Emerson place rosette color it reminds me of a chanel bag


----------



## MareSerenitatus

Mine: 

Dixon Place Scout- Dark navy denim
Cedar Street Maise in offshore
Gold Coast Small Mary Ann in Maraschino
Cobble Hill Little Devin in Laguna
Cedar Street Mini Maise in Mintmojito

The fabric on the devin ripped recently so I'm getting a gift certificate from KS for the value :\


----------



## dizzyspell

I recently added two more to my collection:

Burnside Avenue Metallic Lacey -- got it!!
Cobble Hill Callen (black)

The Lacey was/is my "dream wallet," so I'm super excited I was able to find one! It was brand new in its box, too. Actually spent more on that than the Callen, but the latter was a very lucky find. I had been looking at the vintage Coach Daypacks because I wanted a simple black leather backpack, but the Callen came along and was perfect. (And I'll never say no to a KS bag.)


----------



## reenav

My first Kate Spade was a hot pink wallet the one always on sales (I'm bad with names..lol) with the promo code for new e-mails. Then I got myself a black box bag for my birthday with discount by using my school new e-mail LOL. And then my BF got me a light pink dome-ish satchel on my birthday as well hehe  Lastly I got the "Hawaii Exclusive" maise when I went to Ala moana  (atleast I know its name LOL) Kate is LOOOOVEEEEE


----------



## kam1ya_kaoru

I got my first Kate spade a couple of years ago.
It was a black gold coast cristy on sale from Nieman Marcus. I got a small black Kate spade Wallet that I use everyday. I'm not sure what it is called. What I like most about Kate spade bags are the fun designs. My favourite are the ones that get me the most compliment and people always ask me where I got it from. These are my "eat cake for breakfast" bag and my new elephant wicker bag. Everyone just love it, even people who are not bag lovers.


----------



## ILBagLady

My first Kate Spade was a dark blue grove court maise. I'd been eyeing it for months, and was so happy when it popped up in a surprise sale a couple years ago! I also have the "eat cake for breakfast" tote, a green cedar street maise, and a bright pink orchard valley sinclair (aka a serious impulse buy, thank you Nordstrom Rack). Love them all!


----------



## AudreyHFan

I bought a couple f the book clutches, a book pouch, a journal and thank you cards


----------



## khriseeee

A beige leslie
Little Minka in Fironze
Black Maryanne
A book clutch
2 Gia clutches


----------



## all2joy

I order my first Kate Spade today! I got The Shaw Street Keagan in cream and black for $280/458


----------



## Ammsan

kam1ya_kaoru said:


> I got my first Kate spade a couple of years ago.
> It was a black gold coast cristy on sale from Nieman Marcus. I got a small black Kate spade Wallet that I use everyday. I'm not sure what it is called. What I like most about Kate spade bags are the fun designs. My favourite are the ones that get me the most compliment and people always ask me where I got it from. These are my "eat cake for breakfast" bag and my new elephant wicker bag. Everyone just love it, even people who are not bag lovers.


I like the wicker bags. But how functional is that. Can u show me how you pack it (if you dont mind). And where will u carry these


----------



## all7s

all2joy said:


> I order my first Kate Spade today! I got The Shaw Street Keagan in cream and black for $280/458



That is a gorgeous bag! I hope you love it!


----------



## all2joy

Thank you! I let four of her bags get away from me the last year, I were determined to get this one!


----------



## jennalovesbags

I work at KS (part-time) so my relationship is strong.  But I go more for the dresses (pockets!) and the jewelery.


----------



## Ammsan

jennalovesbags said:


> I work at KS (part-time) so my relationship is strong.  But I go more for the dresses (pockets!) and the jewelery.


  awesome!!!


----------



## all2joy

all2joy said:


> I order my first Kate Spade today! I got The Shaw Street Keagan in cream and black for $280/458




My Lady is Here:


----------



## Ammsan

all2joy said:


> My Lady is Here:



Beautiful & Elegant.
Congrats.......


----------



## pursesandoxies

My collection changes somewhat often lol.  I go through phases and think if one doesn't get used in the last couple of months I'll sell it to get something new but this is what I have in my collection for now lol.

Cobble Hill Luxe Ella-Warm Cognac
Emerson Place Margot-Black
Emerson Place Margot-Berry Tartlet
Emerson Place Hayden-Warm Putty/Black
Cobble Hill Peters-Warm Putty
Cobble Hill Little Minka-Deep Pink
Cobble Hill Little Minka-Atlantic Blue
Cobble Hill Little Minka-Black
Mercer Isle Large Sloan-Oyster
Charles Street Audrey-Bud Green
Charles Street Audrey-Blaze
Charles Street Audrey-Black
Cheltenham Large Lucia-Petrol
Southport Avenue Jenny-Buttermilk/Black
Cove Street Airel-Toasted Almond
Highland Place Medium Maria-Dark Denim
Grove Court Large Maise-Buttermilk/Black
Grove Court Large Maise-Persimmon
Gold Coast Linet-Black
Grant Street Sally-Roses Floral
Hampton Road Theresa-Baja Rose
Hampton Road Theresa-Dark Roast

Also includes a crazy amount of wallets, cosmetic bags, pouches and key fobs lol.


----------



## all2joy

Can you post pictures?


----------



## all2joy

Thank you!


----------



## justb3u

I went to the Kate Spade outlet for Memorial Day and I've been hooked onto bags ever since! I got the Wellesley (mint color) and New Lane (coral) bags, which was a complete splurge at the time. After looking at the full prices for KS as well as more expensive bags, KS bags on sale are completely worth the price! 

I've quickly moved onto other brands but Kate Spade started it all for me & there will definitely be more in the future!


----------



## dizzyspell

I've acquired a few more since last posting. 

Cedar Street Perforated Small Harmony (crema de vie)
Cobble Hill Little Minka (deep pink)
Cedar Street Dot Francis Baby Bag
Twinkle Twinkle Emanuelle

The Harmony was the first bag I bought directly from KS; all my others have been second-hand buys at awesome prices. I'll be using the Francis as a travel bag -- it's the perfect size and the vinyl material makes me less hesitant than leather would. Finally found the Twinkle Twinkle Emanuelle at a price I could justify, on ThredUp of all places. And it's brand new!

Now, I'm definitely settling down. I've bought quite a few KS in just a few short months, so it's time to put away some money and enjoy the new beauties that I have.


----------



## all7s

all2joy said:


> My Lady is Here:


Oooomphhhfff, it is too pretty!!! I couldnt own this bag, I would be wanting to run my fingers all over that textured leather. The black white contrast looks amazing! Have you gotten to take it out for a spin yet?


----------



## all2joy

all7s said:


> Oooomphhhfff, it is too pretty!!! I couldnt own this bag, I would be wanting to run my fingers all over that textured leather. The black white contrast looks amazing! Have you gotten to take it out for a spin yet?



Thank you! 
Not yet! Working on my  outfit. I do have the perfect sandals!


----------



## kam1ya_kaoru

I don't usually pack much in my purses. It fits my phone, small Kate spade wallet and toiletries/make-up pouch and would still have space for a few things like keys and sunglasses. I wear it with sun dresses for a going out on a summer picnic feel. It gets lots of compliments, but the best one so far for me was when a kid approached me while eating in a restaurant and asked if she could say hi to my elephant. 


Ammsan said:


> I like the wicker bags. But how functional is that. Can u show me how you pack it (if you dont mind). And where will u carry these


----------



## Ammsan

kam1ya_kaoru said:


> I don't usually pack much in my purses. It fits my phone, small Kate spade wallet and toiletries/make-up pouch and would still have space for a few things like keys and sunglasses. I wear it with sun dresses for a going out on a summer picnic feel. It gets lots of compliments, but the best one so far for me was when a kid approached me while eating in a restaurant and asked if she could say hi to my elephant.


Wow!! Thats cute!! Yeah its definitely a good picnic bag.. I should try to get one..Thanks Gurl!!


----------



## aikaru

I love Kate Spade! I currently have the Cedar Street Maise bag in black and I think it can definitely be dressed up or down. My favorite Kate Spade item however is my Glitterbug Stacy Wallet in pink. I love how glittery it is!!! It looks even better in person and I always get compliments on it


----------



## all2joy

all2joy said:


> My Lady is Here:




My Second Kate Spade!


----------



## zestylemons

I completely agree with you OP, I discovered KS bags earlier this year and I love them!  especially my black ceder street maise, it's perfect for me!  also their price point is good for me.


----------



## laura jay

I've been buying for three years I think and I probably have more than a normal part time working, full time student would but I just love them so much. 

My first was a Wellesley travel wallet which was fairly quickly followed by my first bag, a Cobble Hill Curtis. 

And I've since added a few more to my collection:
Cobble Hill mini Minka in black
Cobble Hill small Stacy wallet in black
Cedar Street Stacy wallet in dark navy
Cobble Hill mini Carson in straw with black leather flap and trim
a fabric evening bag that I don't remember the name of as it was a gift in black 
Henry Lane Lulu in black

and just today I bought a Highland Place travel Leslie in french navy. I got it online so I'm eagerly awaiting it's arrival. 

I allow myself one big purchase if I've done particularly well and achieved certain marks each semester at uni. It's like a reward system and so dar it's been going pretty well


----------



## laura jay

ohh and I also have a fair amount of jewellery and other items like phone cases and tumblers.


----------



## zestylemons

Ooh great thread, Prixton! I agree, I live in a small town in England so I have no one to chat about KS with, and I haven't seen anyone with a KS! Which is a good thing in a way, as I have a unique bag.. 

I discovered KS less than two years ago. I fell in love instantly! In my opinion KS bags are right up my street, in terms of practicality. I currently own a Ceder Street Maise in black, which is my absolute favourite! It is functional, yet it looks stylish. I also own the Darla purse, which is great to use when you only want to carry a little bit of money. I have just ordered another Maise in the Cliff Grey colour 

No one has actually spoken to me about my maise, unfortunately  it's such a shame as I think it gorgeous! Sigh. Not everyone understand bags like we do!  especially my mum, who absolutely hates my love of bags and the money I spend on them! Oh well, my money my choice!! 

X

EDIT: I just realised I have already posted on this thread xD oops!


----------



## reginaPhalange

laura jay said:


> I've been buying for three years I think and I probably have more than a normal part time working, full time student would but I just love them so much.
> 
> My first was a Wellesley travel wallet which was fairly quickly followed by my first bag, a Cobble Hill Curtis.
> 
> And I've since added a few more to my collection:
> Cobble Hill mini Minka in black
> Cobble Hill small Stacy wallet in black
> Cedar Street Stacy wallet in dark navy
> Cobble Hill mini Carson in straw with black leather flap and trim
> a fabric evening bag that I don't remember the name of as it was a gift in black
> Henry Lane Lulu in black
> 
> and just today I bought a Highland Place travel Leslie in french navy. I got it online so I'm eagerly awaiting it's arrival.
> 
> I allow myself one big purchase if I've done particularly well and achieved certain marks each semester at uni. It's like a reward system and so dar it's been going pretty well


This resonates with me so much. I'm a ft student and also have worked pt/ft through university. The one thing I hate is being "judged" for owning designer goods - my obsession far exceeds handbags as I have an extensive watch collection and more pairs of sunglasses than I'd like to admit. Much like you, I treat myself when I've done exceptionally in school, have overcome a personal hurdle, or have received a promotion. One of the reasons I joined TPF was to share my passion with individuals who are able to see the excitement in my latest purchase instead of viewing it as "bragging" or "showing off" as well as showing my enthusiasm for the reveals which are posted. I also love the feedback, opinions, and advice - I have few friends who are into contemporary/premier designers.

As for the brand [Kate Spade], I discovered it a few years back, though I usually pass things along to friends/family once I lose interest so my collection is limited to approximately 10-12 pieces. I will be hitting up the outlets this week and will keep you ladies posted on my findings!


----------



## Metope

I just bought my first Kate Spade bag, wallet and wristlet! I got the Cobble Hill small Ella in clocktower/black, Cobble Hill Bee wristlet in cherry liqueur, and the Cedar Street Darla wallet in vivid snapdragon (a bright pink). I plan on wearing the bag for everyday stuff, I usually wear larger bags but I'm forcing myself to not lug around too much stuff these days since my shoulders are getting achey. That's why I got the wallet too, it's so tiny and cute and only holds the bare minimum. The wristlet is mostly for storing my passport and keys, although I can fit my phone, cardholder and lipgloss in it too so it's great for quick errands and going out. So happy with my purchase, I feel so fresh and organized!


----------



## all2joy

Metope said:


> I just bought my first Kate Spade bag, wallet and wristlet! I got the Cobble Hill small Ella in clocktower/black, Cobble Hill Bee wristlet in cherry liqueur, and the Cedar Street Darla wallet in vivid snapdragon (a bright pink). I plan on wearing the bag for everyday stuff, I usually wear larger bags but I'm forcing myself to not lug around too much stuff these days since my shoulders are getting achey. That's why I got the wallet too, it's so tiny and cute and only holds the bare minimum. The wristlet is mostly for storing my passport and keys, although I can fit my phone, cardholder and lipgloss in it too so it's great for quick errands and going out. So happy with my purchase, I feel so fresh and organized!




Please post pictures!


----------



## Metope

Sure! 

The first image is of all three, the wallet looks bigger than it is in the photo since it's at the front in the corner, but it's actually tiny! I really love the small Ella and I'm glad I got it in clocktower/black, I usually don't go for lighter coloured bags since I'm scared of them getting dirty, but since it's partially black, especially in places where bags usually get dirty (handle, edges) I feel like it'll work out.

farm6.staticflickr.com/5700/20389976728_d00fe2d1ef_z.jpg

Including a picture of all the stuff that fits in the Bee wristlet, it holds a lot for being so small! I have to carry my passport everywhere since it's my only form of identification until I get my green card, I just moved from Norway to the states and I don't have a driver's license. The passport won't fit in a normal sized wallet, so I decided a small wallet + a wristlet was the best solution. No way I'm going to carry a travel wallet around on a day-to-day basis! Also please excuse the ridiculous eagle/American flag key, my husband felt it was a fitting "welcome to the country" present! 

farm1.staticflickr.com/587/20389978158_2ee169456a_z.jpg

The last picture shows how well the Darla wallet fits in the small front pocket of the small Ella, such a great little pocket for easy access!

farm1.staticflickr.com/649/19955371884_5d8ec07555_z.jpg



EDIT: Hmm I can't figure out how to link a picture, I added the links through the image button when writing the message, but in the actual post they just show up as normal text, not even click-through links... How do you post pictures on this forum? :help:


----------



## 3mmz

I own more than my fair share of KS, I'll post a family pic later- but my current LOVE of my collection is the one below. I bought her NWT on eBay since I couldn't find her anywhere in Houston. I'm using the stock photo since no matter what I cannot get a picture with the crystals shining- but ugh. So pretty.


----------



## CassieH

3mmz said:


> I own more than my fair share of KS, I'll post a family pic later- but my current LOVE of my collection is the one below. I bought her NWT on eBay since I couldn't find her anywhere in Houston. I'm using the stock photo since no matter what I cannot get a picture with the crystals shining- but ugh. So pretty.


That's really cool and unique, I have never seen a clutch or wristlet like that before. 
What is its true name?

This definitely seems like something I would carry everyday when I was younger, and today for special occasions.   

When did you get it?


----------



## 3mmz

CassieH said:


> That's really cool and unique, I have never seen a clutch or wristlet like that before.
> What is its true name?
> 
> This definitely seems like something I would carry everyday when I was younger, and today for special occasions.
> 
> When did you get it?




It's from the 2013 All A Glow collection- a collaboration with Swarovski crystals, my other big love. I can't find the name of the clutch, but I've seen it on Vaunte a few times if you want to search! It retailed at about $700 or so. I wear it all the time casually- might look a little weird, but whatever!


----------



## Twin_Stars

That is a unique clutch - very beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CassieH

3mmz said:


> It's from the 2013 All A Glow collection- a collaboration with Swarovski crystals, my other big love. I can't find the name of the clutch, but I've seen it on Vaunte a few times if you want to search! It retailed at about $700 or so. I wear it all the time casually- might look a little weird, but whatever!


i would be too if i'd pay that much for a wristlet.

I love swarovski, too!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Not a bag but just bought this coat getting ready for fall


----------



## BeachBagGal

Dallas_Girl said:


> Not a bag but just bought this coat getting ready for fall
> View attachment 3103181


That looks darn cute!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

BeachBagGal said:


> That looks darn cute!




Thank you. I just need the heat of summer to die down so I can wear it


----------



## JulesDipon

LolaCalifornia said:


> Your handbag collection sounds wonderful! I would love to see photos of them, especially Scout, Allen Street Neil & Jackson Vanston Tote. I don't recognize those by name-- but I can look them up.
> 
> I started buying Kate Spade in mid-2014, so quite recently! So far I have bought:
> Cobble Hill Little Minka in Affogato
> Cobble Hill Small Leslie in Dark Geranium
> Grove Court Small Sloan in Dark n Stormy (for my daughter)
> Wellesley Neda wallet in Sultan Yellow (I think)
> A black & white striped iPad Air Case
> 
> I understand your frustration with friends that don't appreciate your beautiful bags. I get that too. Well, you now have us to drool over your collection and appreciate them!




Hi, is it okay if i can get the product code of your KS Cobble Hill-Little Minka? I bought a preowned bag on an online store and i am not sure if its authentic. But store says it is. I just want to compare. Pls. Thanks


----------



## Katebowers123

I don't own one, but I've been to the store several times throughout the years and they seem equal to coach and MK to me. I have my eye on the Brightwater Rachelle. I haven't been to the store in years and it's abojt 45 minutes or longer from my house so I was looking online. I don't see it at the Kate Spade online store. It never crossed my mind that some people might be selling fakes. I thought they only did that on the big designer items. I'm sure glad to join this forum! Now, if I can only figure out how to tell if it's fake. I wonder if the outlet store would have it if it was discontinued? It's the black and white one. I do think their purses are a professional with a pop of fun.


----------



## dizzyspell

Katebowers123 said:


> I don't own one, but I've been to the store several times throughout the years and they seem equal to coach and MK to me. I have my eye on the Brightwater Rachelle. I haven't been to the store in years and it's abojt 45 minutes or longer from my house so I was looking online. I don't see it at the Kate Spade online store. It never crossed my mind that some people might be selling fakes. I thought they only did that on the big designer items. I'm sure glad to join this forum! Now, if I can only figure out how to tell if it's fake. I wonder if the outlet store would have it if it was discontinued? It's the black and white one. I do think their purses are a professional with a pop of fun.



I think Brightwater is an outlet line of hers, so it wouldn't be on the retail website (but might pop up as part of surprise sales). You could call your local outlet to ask if they still have it in stock, but unfortunately I don't think they make shipments from the outlet stores anymore.


----------



## Katebowers123

Good idea! I called the outlet and they said they had the pink color rose one. No one has the black and white ones anymore she said.  they are so pretty!


----------



## MissDee

Hi,

Wow you have been on quite a spree! I'm enjoying looking at some of the newer range.

I've just done my first KS reveal today! It's the Wellesley Natalie (outlet bag now discontinued)

I passed it up about 2 years ago and regretted it, recently decided I needed something similar and was looking at MK when I decided to check eBay and there my Natalie was &#128525; 

It arrived today and was just as I remembered so really happy 

MissDee


----------



## macinev

I love this!! The chain, the sound it makes, the fact that it can be carried shoulder or crossbody! I'm in love!! My boyfriend is tired of hearing about purses! Lol and great price. I scored perfect neutral color


----------

